# Skype Not Working



## M. Rush (Jan 21, 2002)

My problem is aggravatingly complex. Essentially, Skype stopped working about 5 weeks ago. Skype says it's a firewall issue, but the firewall was not an issue for over a year. And even when I turn off the firewall, I still have connection problems. After long waits for support from Skype and Comodo, and repetitious suggestions that I have followed over and over, the problem is still unresolved.

It all began right after a Windows XP update. I originally thought it had something to do with that, but Skype doesn't even acknowledge the issue. Then, 2 days ago, I found this webpage that says at the bottom: "Skype might start using 100% of CPU if you have TotalRecorder software installed and it is set as default I/O device for Skype."

The problem, I don't think, has anything to do with CPU usage. But it _did _begin when I was trying to record an interview with Total Recorder. I'd used it before, without problems. But this time I had set TR source from Skype to microphone, then back again. So, if there's an issue with TR & cpu, maybe there are other issues as well?

Skype support doesn't acknowledge this question either.

Like I said, I've tried all the solutions they've suggested; I opened ports, I changed the name of the skype.exe file, uninstalled and reinstalled, all kinds of things. Now, I'm not sure if my firewall settings have too many rules or what. Maybe it's best to just uninstall Comodo and reinstall, or change firewalls.

It seems to me there should be some kind of diagnostic means to see exactly what is failing in Skype. But they don't offer that. They just send me a dozen emails with the same form-letter suggestions, none of which work.

Sorry that this is so long, but I _did _say that it was a complex problem. I hope someone can help me. Regards.


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Can you try a system restore ..... back to when it was working and see if the problem still exists 
go back about 6 weeks


----------



## M. Rush (Jan 21, 2002)

I had considered that, but since then I have installed a new antivirus and other programs. Among the very few things I know about system restore is that it removes new files and folders outside of My Documents. Would a system restore affect any of my new programs?


----------



## M. Rush (Jan 21, 2002)

Well, I thought it was a legitimate question. But perhaps it was a bit too newbiesque for anyone to condescend an answer.


----------



## M. Rush (Jan 21, 2002)

It doesn't make any difference. I tried system restore, but it only gives me the calendar for May. Clicking the arrows to go back a month doesn't work, for some reason. 

Apparently, this topic doesn't seem to be generating any interest. Perhaps it's my halitosis. But if there's any kind soul out there willing to help a desperate man, now's a good time to get your karma straight.


----------



## nikolay12 (Oct 22, 2006)

nearly 100% CPU utilization by skype.exe. I had this problem before, downgraded Skype and it worked until I inadvertedly upgraded again. Now I can't get it to work by downgrading. The tech support repeat the mantra about the the sound device and the firewall which I lost too much time following. Losers. SKYPE SUCKS! Any suggestions about a reliable VOIP-client?


----------



## letchworth (Jul 2, 2005)

M. Rush said:


> I found URL="http://www.skype.com/help/guides/knownproblems.html"]this webpage [/URL]that says at the bottom: "Skype might start using 100% of CPU if you have TotalRecorder software installed and it is set as default I/O device for Skype."


Have you tried going to Control Panel> Sounds & Audio Devices> Audio> Sound Playback/Sound Recording and making something other than Total Recorder your default device?

Every once in awhile the driver with Total Recorder has a conflict with other programs- I have always been able to record off the sound card (analog) even if not digitally from the driver. The directions that come with Total Recorder give you that option in case of conflict. (Not the preferred way to use Total Recorder, but it still works pretty well).

letchworth


----------



## M. Rush (Jan 21, 2002)

Actually, that's what the problem turned out to be. But the thing is, I can't use Total Recorder now with Skype. TR won't record unless it's the default device, and Skype won't work if TR is the default. So, until I solve the problem, I'll have to run Skype through my stereo and record interviews with my Olympus up next to the speaker.

Why the hell didn't I listen to my friends and buy a Mac?!


----------



## letchworth (Jul 2, 2005)

You should still be able to record without having the Total Recorder driver as the default, if you select the Record from Soundcard option rather than the Record from Software option
letchworth


----------

